# The mighty big 10



## mguthrie (Oct 10, 2021)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.sp...kings-polls-week-6/1i6naqmns5qkw1tzvil9ei2dn6


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 10, 2021)

5 teams in the top 9 spots. Move over sec?


----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 10, 2021)

And the "MIGHTY" AAC has as many in the Top 5 as does the B1G.


----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 10, 2021)

And the SEC has TWO in the Top 5 and 7, that 50% of our teams, vs ONLY those 5 (<50%) B1G teams in the Top 25.

Do I need to continue?


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2021)

ddgarcia said:


> And the SEC has TWO in the Top 5 and 7, that 50% of our teams, vs ONLY those 5 (<50%) B1G teams in the Top 25.
> 
> Do I need to continue?



Not to mention now that we're in the conference play part of the season SEC teams are beating other SEC teams and knocking them out of the Top 10 slots.

And then there's tOSU in the 6 slot at 5-1 and UK in the 11 slot at 6-0.

All the rankings amount to right now is a beauty contest and a lot of the "beauty" is going to quickly fade over the next few weeks. What's that old line? Something about the girls all look better at closing time?


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 10, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Not to mention now that we're in the conference play part of the season SEC teams are beating other SEC teams and knocking them out of the Top 10 slots.
> 
> And then there's tOSU in the 6 slot at 5-1 and UK in the 11 slot at 6-0.
> 
> All the rankings amount to right now is a beauty contest and a lot of the "beauty" is going to quickly fade over the next few weeks. What's that old line? Something about the girls all look better at closing time?


Wake Forrest and smu are 6-0 to. Maybe they should be in the top 5


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 10, 2021)

ddgarcia said:


> And the SEC has TWO in the Top 5 and 7, that 50% of our teams, vs ONLY those 5 (<50%) B1G teams in the Top 25.
> 
> Do I need to continue?


You can continue doing whatever your heart desires. 5 BIG10 teams in the top nine the sec isn’t the best anymore. Lol


----------



## antharper (Oct 10, 2021)

Is this the OSU update ?


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 10, 2021)

antharper said:


> Is this the OSU update ?



I think it will do!!!!

Nice job guth!!!


----------



## buckpasser (Oct 10, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> You can continue doing whatever your heart desires. 5 BIG10 teams in the top nine the sec isn’t the best anymore. Lol



Do you truly believe that?  If not, this thread is pretty funny. If so, this thread is pretty sad.


----------



## Resica (Oct 10, 2021)

8th? That's silly.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 10, 2021)

Resica said:


> 8th? That's silly.


IKR. Bama loses to an unranked,2 loss team and stays in front of tOSU and penn state.


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 10, 2021)

ddgarcia said:


> And the "MIGHTY" AAC has as many in the Top 5 as does the B1G.



Is it so hard to just give a thumbs up??????

It's like the little man syndrome. No mater how good something is they have to try and tear it down. We all know all those teams won't stay there. With that said, at almost halfway thru the season, it is great to see that out of the top 9 only 4 are not from the BIG. That's amazing. Could you imagine the Big 12 or acc or pac 10 doing that halfway thru the season.

Wouldn't it have just been easier to say "yea guth, that's not what I expected out of the BIG this year. They won't stay there but hats off so far. Alot of teams playing good football".

As often as yall sec wack jobs tell everyone how good your league is it seems there's lot of insecurity???


----------



## Resica (Oct 10, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> IKR. Bama loses to an unranked,2 loss team and stays in front of tOSU and penn state.


Yea. Candies and nuts , I know, but if Penn State's quarterback wasn't knocked out in the first half, PSU was gonna smoke them. I think they were up 17-3 or 17-10 when he got knocked out. PSU is better than Iowa.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 10, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Is it so hard to just give a thumbs up??????
> 
> It's like the little man syndrome. No mater how good something is they have to try and tear it down. We all know all those teams won't stay there. With that said, at almost halfway thru the season, it is great to see that out of the top 9 only 4 are not from the BIG. That's amazing. Could you imagine the Big 12 or acc or pac 10 doing that halfway thru the season.
> 
> ...


That's why I only pull for UGA, I watch other games and conference games but I only pull for the Dawgs! 

I am a team Homer not a conference Homer


----------



## trad bow (Oct 10, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> That's why I only pull for UGA, I watch other games and conference games but I only pull for the Dawgs!
> 
> I am a team Homer not a conference Homer


Exactly


----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 10, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> You can continue doing whatever your heart desires. 5 BIG10 teams in the top nine the sec isn’t the best anymore. Lol



Let's see, an MSU team whose best win might be a 3-3 Rutgers. WOW!

A OSU team with a loss to a PAC12 team and whose best win is a 4-2 Maryland? A 4-2 Maryland whose best win might be a 2-4 WVU and has just lost two in a row.

Then there's the Fighting Hairballs whose best win might be a 4-2 NIU?????!!!!

And let's not forget the Hairless Ones who did beat AU by 8 AT HOME that just gotten taken to the woodshed in THEIR OWN HOUSE by the DAWGS. At least their loss is a quality one.

Now Iowa, they did just beat the Hairless Ones but beyond that? The same 4-2 Maryland that the "mighty" OSU claims as their best win.

Yeah some stellar resumes there. Truly worthy of Top10 rankings in anybodies book I'm sure.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> 5 teams in the top 9 spots. Move over sec?


And the Dawgs would kick the crap out of all of them!


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 10, 2021)

ddgarcia said:


> Let's see, an MSU team whose best win might be a 3-3 Rutgers. WOW!
> 
> A OSU team with a loss to a PAC12 team and whose best win is a 4-2 Maryland? A 4-2 Maryland whose best win might be a 2-4 WVU and has just lost two in a row.
> 
> ...


Curious your thoughts of who Bama has beaten and the unranked team they lost to as well as who is the pups best win? S it auby that Penn St already beat?
 Don't get me wrong I think those 2 teams are top 10 teams I'm just not sure how good anyone's resumes are at this point?


----------



## James12 (Oct 10, 2021)

…..everyone needs a week, I suppose.  Can we just give it up for the commissioner for letting them pattycake for a full schedule this year!!!!  Kudos Mr. Commish.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 10, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> And the Dawgs would kick the crap out of all of them!


We’ll  see


----------



## bullgator (Oct 10, 2021)

Those ranking you’re so proud of are like just another weeks rankings to SEC fans. More proof the SEC lives rent free in the heads of other conferences.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 10, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> IKR. Bama loses to an unranked,2 loss team and stays in front of tOSU and penn state.


I’m honestly surprised Notre dame isn’t ahead of Alabama


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 10, 2021)

James12 said:


> …..everyone needs a week, I suppose.  Can we just give it up for the commissioner for letting them pattycake for a full schedule this year!!!!  Kudos Mr. Commish.


Most BIG fans will never give him any kudos. We can't stand his liberal self!!!


----------



## huntersluck (Oct 10, 2021)

I will pull for any big 10 team or any other team in the country before I would pull for the pups. I just hope they get beat does not matter to me if it is regular season or playoff.


----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 10, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Curious your thoughts of who Bama has beaten and the unranked team they lost to as well as who is the pups best win? S it auby that Penn St already beat?
> Don't get me wrong I think those 2 teams are top 10 teams I'm just not sure how good anyone's resumes are at this point?



Well since you ask let's see.

Alabama has lost to an unranked 4-2, 3-2 before this win, A&M that has losses to MissSt by 4 and a pretty good Bacon Bits team that has beaten 4-2 Texas by 19 whose only other loss is to Top 5 undefeated Boomer Sooner, who needed a last second miracle, to win by a touchdown giving up over DOUBLE the points to them that Arky did. I may be mistaken but I'm pretty sure A&M lost their starting QB, against Colo week 2 maybe, and both their losses could be chocked up to having an untested QB. Both were relatively close losses, 10 and 4 points respectively, and with their starter I doubt they lose either.

As for the Dawgs, with the exception of Game 1 they have dominated all their competition. Now it has not been the stiffest of competition, with the exception of the aforementioned Bacon Bits, but they have dominated, by anyone's standard, including the beat down we just gave the Barn in THEIR HOUSE vs the Hairless Ones beating them by only 8 in State College.

I've never tried to sugar coat it. I'm a Dawg homer and freely admit it. However I also don't look at the CFB world through rose colored glasses and will break down the numbers as honestly and completely as possible good and/or bad for whoever. That having been said, I have also made no secret that the SEC is the strongest conference, with the B1G being a close second. Have always said if you matched them up team for team that the SEC would likely win 60-75% of the games in any given year and they regularly do every year in the bowls usually winning 75-90% of them.

For all the "guff" I give you guys I like both you and guth, for all that I've never met either of you, and would gladly buy you both a beer ever given the chance. For my part this is all in good fun. I don't live and die by the Dawgs winning or losing. I do however have a flaw in that when someone touts what I consider to be untoutworthy (not a word I know) I feel the need to add a little perspective and I'm fairly certain were the rolls reversed one of y'all would have been all to willing to point out the flaws in my perspective.


----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 10, 2021)

huntersluck said:


> I will pull for any big 10 team or any other team in the country before I would pull for the pups. I just hope they get beat does not matter to me if it is regular season or playoff.



Well I guess having hate in your life is better than nothing.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 10, 2021)

Resica said:


> Yea. Candies and nuts , I know, but if Penn State's quarterback wasn't knocked out in the first half, PSU was gonna smoke them. I think they were up 17-3 or 17-10 when he got knocked out. PSU is better than Iowa.


The B10 favorite word.....”if”.


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 10, 2021)

bullgator said:


> Those ranking you’re so proud of are like just another weeks rankings to SEC fans. More proof the SEC lives rent free in the heads of other conferences.



I have no problem and never have saying the sec is the best conference. The BIG is #2. 

I'm perfectly fine saying that. Has no bearing on my quality of life. Its just a pastime I love and enjoy the poking fun here. 

I think the sec will always be #1 just out of population reasons.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2021)

huntersluck said:


> I will pull for any big 10 team or any other team in the country before I would pull for the pups. I just hope they get beat does not matter to me if it is regular season or playoff.


It's good to have hope. If you have no hope, you have nothing. I hope Bama never wins another game. And I hope my Dawgs win the SEC and Natty this year. I hope you understand.


----------



## Resica (Oct 10, 2021)

bullgator said:


> The B10 favorite word.....”if”.


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 10, 2021)

bullgator said:


> The B10 favorite word.....”if”.



Gator

What's it like living thru your conference? I never hear much from you concerning the Gators dominance? It's always SEC this and Big that. Is it like therapy for you?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 10, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> It's good to have hope. If you have no hope, you have nothing. I hope Bama never wins another game. And I hope my Dawgs win the SEC and Natty this year. I hope you understand.



I keeping with the spirit of hope. I hope Bama turns around and they stomp the mutts into a mud hole. I hope this comforts the DAWGs as they end their season in the traditional manner.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> I keeping with the spirit of hope. I hope Bama turns around and they stomp the mutts into a mud hole. I hope this comforts the DAWGs as they end their season in the traditional manner.


I hope my hope comes true and your hope don’t. And I hope you don’t take this personal. Our hopes just GREATLY differ.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 10, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> I hope my hope comes true and your hope don’t. And I hope you don’t take this personal. Our hopes just GREATLY differ.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


>


----------



## bullgator (Oct 10, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Gator
> 
> What's it like living thru your conference? I never hear much from you concerning the Gators dominance? It's always SEC this and Big that. Is it like therapy for you?


Your trying to separate me from my SEC brethren, nice try .
You could also ask Guth the same question on his first two thread starter posts. I dislike only a few schools , and do so for a few reasons. It’s no surprise OSU happens to be one of them. But have no fear, I’ve thrown the 1980 line at Georgia a time or three. Florida has won two NCs this century. Considering there are about 120 D1 schools , I don’t feel the need to really coattail other teams. I think what y’all don’t understand is SEC pride. In fact, I’m not sure I can explain it. But when it comes to our conference we mostly circle the wagons around each other. If any SEC team plays in the NC game...I’m pulling for that team. I also know the SEC is the conference all others are judged by, and that may be getting old to fans of other conferences.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 10, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


>


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 10, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Gator
> 
> What's it like living thru your conference? I never hear much from you concerning the Gators dominance? It's always SEC this and Big that. Is it like therapy for you?


All other sec teams fans  live thru Alabama when the post season rolls around. Maybe tUGA will change that this year


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 10, 2021)

bullgator said:


> Your trying to separate me from my SEC brethren, nice try .
> You could also ask Guth the same question on his first two thread starter posts. I dislike only a few schools , and do so for a few reasons. It’s no surprise OSU happens to be one of them. But have no fear, I’ve thrown the 1980 line at Georgia a time or three. Florida has won two NCs this century. Considering there are about 120 D1 schools , I don’t feel the need to really coattail other teams. I think what y’all don’t understand is SEC pride. In fact, I’m not sure I can explain it. But when it comes to our conference we mostly circle the wagons around each other. If any SEC team plays in the NC game...I’m pulling for that team. I also know the SEC is the conference all others are judged by, and that may be getting old to fans of other conferences.


All other conferences are judged by the mighty SEC? Have you seen the polls this week??


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## bullgator (Oct 10, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> All other conferences are judged by the mighty SEC? Have you seen the polls this week??


Look at post #2. You recognize it? You should! Somebody was comparing themselves to the SEC. 

Buehler.......Buehler......


----------



## Resica (Oct 10, 2021)

bullgator said:


> Your trying to separate me from my SEC brethren, nice try .
> You could also ask Guth the same question on his first two thread starter posts. I dislike only a few schools , and do so for a few reasons. It’s no surprise OSU happens to be one of them. But have no fear, I’ve thrown the 1980 line at Georgia a time or three. Florida has won two NCs this century. Considering there are about 120 D1 schools , I don’t feel the need to really coattail other teams. I think what y’all don’t understand is SEC pride. In fact, I’m not sure I can explain it. But when it comes to our conference we mostly circle the wagons around each other. If any SEC team plays in the NC game...I’m pulling for that team. I also know the SEC is the conference all others are judged by, and that may be getting old to fans of other conferences.


I can explain it. It's called the Confederacy!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2021)

bullgator said:


> Your trying to separate me from my SEC brethren, nice try .
> You could also ask Guth the same question on his first two thread starter posts. I dislike only a few schools , and do so for a few reasons. It’s no surprise OSU happens to be one of them. But have no fear, I’ve thrown the 1980 line at Georgia a time or three. Florida has won two NCs this century. Considering there are about 120 D1 schools , I don’t feel the need to really coattail other teams. I think what y’all don’t understand is SEC pride. In fact, I’m not sure I can explain it. But when it comes to our conference we mostly circle the wagons around each other. If any SEC team plays in the NC game...I’m pulling for that team. I also know the SEC is the conference all others are judged by, and that may be getting old to fans of other conferences.


So, you do like the Dawgs? I knew you were a sensible man. I look forward to seeing some “GO DAWGS!” posts from you during our SEC and natty championship game threads this year.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 10, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> All other sec teams fans  live thru Alabama when the post season rolls around. Maybe tUGA will change that this year


Let’s go back to the beginning of the century, 2000. How many different SEC teams have NC rings? Now ask that same question for any other conference. The SEC is much deeper than Bama, or other conferences for that matter. In fact, this year it’s entirely possible we add another to that list. The Big 12 is Oklahoma, the Big 10 is OSU, the PAC is..........irrelevant, and the ACC has been Clemson. Please show me where I’m wrong.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 10, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> So, you do like the Dawgs? I knew you were a sensible man. I look forward to seeing some “GO DAWGS!” posts from you during our SEC and natty championship game threads this year.


Natty?, sure. SEC championship?........


----------



## bullgator (Oct 10, 2021)

Resica said:


> I can explain it. It's called the Confederacy!!!


Maybe so.........yankee!


----------



## Resica (Oct 10, 2021)

bullgator said:


> Maybe so.........yankee!


Not maybe so, it is. Maybe not specifically you, but many, many others, whether they think about it or not. It boils down to the American Civil War.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 10, 2021)

Resica said:


> Not maybe so, it is. Maybe not specifically you, but many, many others, whether they think about it or not. It boils down to the American Civil War.


That’s your opinion being stated as fact. It’s still just an opinion. Further more I don’t care “why”. Is it an issue and does it matter to you? If others don’t have conference pride, don’t take it out on us that do. And this thread was started by a big10 fan’s attempt to say that conference was better than the SEC. You make the third Big fan that wants to call me out on this and the three of you all have different messages that even contradict each other.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 10, 2021)

bullgator said:


> That’s your opinion being stated as fact. It’s still just an opinion. Further more I don’t care “why”. Is it an issue and does it matter to you? If others don’t have conference pride, don’t take it out on us that do. And this thread was started by a big10 fan’s attempt to say that conference was better than the SEC. You make the third Big fan that wants to call me out on this and the three of you all have different messages that even contradict each other.


Take a look at what the sec has done THIS year and what the big10 has done so far. Me and snook have said that the sec has traditionally been the best conference. Just not this week.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 10, 2021)

Doboy Dawg said:


> View attachment 1108923


Lol. I’d bet you haven’t even watched them play this year


----------



## bullgator (Oct 10, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Take a look at what the sec has done THIS year and what the big10 has done so far. Me and snook have said that the sec has traditionally been the best conference. Just not this week.


OK, OK, You win. I’ll give y’all this week. Enjoy that #1 spot for now. Oh wait, you don’t have the #1 spot. Sorry, my bad.


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Oct 10, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Lol. I’d bet you haven’t even watched them play this year



The only time I watch OSU is when they play a SEC team.  If I wanted to watch overrated ncaa football I can watch Alabama play Mercer

Is tOsu playing more than 6 games this year?


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 10, 2021)

bullgator said:


> OK, OK, You win. I’ll give y’all this week. Enjoy that #1 spot for now. Oh wait, you don’t have the #1 spot. Sorry, my bad.


What I win??


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 10, 2021)

Doboy Dawg said:


> The only time I watch OSU is when they play a SEC team.  If I wanted to watch overrated ncaa football I can watch Alabama play Mercer
> 
> Is tOsu playing more than 6 games this year?


Or Georgia play Charleston southern


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 10, 2021)

All y’all are tore up about a pigskin ? 
All these college kids have been work very hard for a bout half their life’s so far. They around 20 yo started around 10 working out and playing ball. 
I wish all them the best of luck.


----------



## James12 (Oct 10, 2021)

bullgator said:


> Let’s go back to the beginning of the century, 2000. How many different SEC teams have NC rings? Now ask that same question for any other conference. The SEC is much deeper than Bama, or other conferences for that matter. In fact, this year it’s entirely possible we add another to that list. The Big 12 is Oklahoma, the Big 10 is OSU, the PAC is..........irrelevant, and the ACC has been Clemson. Please show me where I’m wrong.



FSU was relevant just 6 years ago.  Does that count? ?


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 10, 2021)

bullgator said:


> Your trying to separate me from my SEC brethren, nice try .
> You could also ask Guth the same question on his first two thread starter posts. I dislike only a few schools , and do so for a few reasons. It’s no surprise OSU happens to be one of them. But have no fear, I’ve thrown the 1980 line at Georgia a time or three. Florida has won two NCs this century. Considering there are about 120 D1 schools , I don’t feel the need to really coattail other teams. I think what y’all don’t understand is SEC pride. In fact, I’m not sure I can explain it. But when it comes to our conference we mostly circle the wagons around each other. If any SEC team plays in the NC game...I’m pulling for that team. I also know the SEC is the conference all others are judged by, and that may be getting old to fans of other conferences.


Fair enough!


----------



## Howard Roark (Oct 10, 2021)

A mid season poll is about as worthless as teets on a boar hog. 

Move along, nothing to see here.


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 10, 2021)

Doboy Dawg said:


> The only time I watch OSU is when they play a SEC team.  If I wanted to watch overrated ncaa football I can watch Alabama play Mercer
> 
> Is tOsu playing more than 6 games this year?


During the last 6 years OSU has played Bama twice during their historic run. They are 1-1 and the 1 led to a NC. Can you post the pups record against the tide and NCs won In the last 6 years or even further back?


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 10, 2021)

Howard Roark said:


> worthless as teets on a boar hog.



Slayer says speak for yourself???


----------



## dixiecutter (Oct 10, 2021)

Is this some kinda conference strength debate? Even a high-class barner like me can chuckle at these.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 10, 2021)

James12 said:


> FSU was relevant just 6 years ago.  Does that count? ?


Absolutely it does.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 10, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> What I win??


The prize of your choice. You can choose between a free flat tire fix at Honest Marvin‘s Tire Plugs in Thermopolis, Wyoming, two strands of gently used Mardi Gras beads, or a free Covid vaccine.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 10, 2021)

dixiecutter said:


> Is this some kinda conference strength debate? Even a high-class barner like me can chuckle at these.


OK, you win the funniest post......”high-class barner”!  

That was good.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 11, 2021)

dixiecutter said:


> Is this some kinda conference strength debate? Even a high-class barner like me can chuckle at these.


No debate here. Have you seen the latest polls??


----------



## huntersluck (Oct 11, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> It's good to have hope. If you have no hope, you have nothing. I hope Bama never wins another game. And I hope my Dawgs win the SEC and Natty this year. I hope you understand.


I don’t care if Alabama wins another championship, in fact I would prefer to see a different national champ every year just never UGA


----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 11, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> No debate here. Have you seen the latest polls??


And have you looked in depth at the cupcake schedules those teams played to achieve such grandeur? Seems someone posted it here. Go back and take a look. I'll even save you some trouble. Page 1 post 17 here https://forum.gon.com/threads/the-mighty-big-10.1003585/#post-13055977

You know darn good and well if one of us posted what you did you'd be all like "Well just WHO did they play to really EARN those rankings????!!!!". 

So tell us @mguthrie just who DID y'all play to EARN those rankings? Best I can tell your conference is 1-1 vs QUALITY out of conference opposition unless you want to make the argument that AU is not "quality" opposition in order to try to downplay the SEC. And if thats the case then your conference is 0-1 vs quality OOC opponents with your "mighty" bucks owning that one LOSS.

C'mon man! You're giving homerism nearly as bad a name as lil bucky does around here.


----------



## GTMODawg (Oct 11, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> IKR. Bama loses to an unranked,2 loss team and stays in front of tOSU and penn state.




Because Alabama would beat the brakes off Penn State and would beat Ohio State by 2 TDs.  The Big 10 is impressive this season.  Michigan had apparently turned the corner and Iowa is far better than most people would have expected.  It is going to be interesting down the stretch as the Big 10 teams at the top have a BUNCH of good games going forward.  Iowa is the exception....their schedule is very favorable going forward until the championship game.  

The rest of the nation is ate up with the SEC being the "best" conference in CFB.  Not so long ago the rest of the nation was sick and tired or hearing about the speed in the SEC.  As if the SEC would run circles around anyone not in the SEC or is better than anyone not in the SEC.  The gap, however, is not vast in either speed nor being better.  The Big 10 has been right there with the SEC all along.  They simply have not been faster or better.  They have and are close...but have not managed to surpass the SEC.  Penn State / Auburn is a good example....Penn State beat Auburn by a TD at home.  That game would've been about a tie had it been played in Auburn.  Penn State is as good as Auburn who is what, the fourth best team in the SEC, being gracious?  The Big 10 is very good but UGA or Bama would be favored over every team in the conference and by 14 points on average.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 11, 2021)

GTMODawg said:


> Because Alabama would beat the brakes off Penn State and would beat Ohio State by 2 TDs.  The Big 10 is impressive this season.  Michigan had apparently turned the corner and Iowa is far better than most people would have expected.  It is going to be interesting down the stretch as the Big 10 teams at the top have a BUNCH of good games going forward.  Iowa is the exception....their schedule is very favorable going forward until the championship game.
> 
> The rest of the nation is ate up with the SEC being the "best" conference in CFB.  Not so long ago the rest of the nation was sick and tired or hearing about the speed in the SEC.  As if the SEC would run circles around anyone not in the SEC or is better than anyone not in the SEC.  The gap, however, is not vast in either speed nor being better.  The Big 10 has been right there with the SEC all along.  They simply have not been faster or better.  They have and are close...but have not managed to surpass the SEC.  Penn State / Auburn is a good example....Penn State beat Auburn by a TD at home.  That game would've been about a tie had it been played in Auburn.  Penn State is as good as Auburn who is what, the fourth best team in the SEC, being gracious?  The Big 10 is very good but UGA or Bama would be favored over every team in the conference and by 14 points on average.


You obviously haven’t watched any big10 football. Good opinion piece though. ?


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 11, 2021)

ddgarcia said:


> And have you looked in depth at the cupcake schedules those teams played to achieve such grandeur? Seems someone posted it here. Go back and take a look. I'll even save you some trouble. Page 1 post 17 here https://forum.gon.com/threads/the-mighty-big-10.1003585/#post-13055977
> 
> You know darn good and well if one of us posted what you did you'd be all like "Well just WHO did they play to really EARN those rankings????!!!!".
> 
> ...


Cupcake schedule? Here,check this out. https://www.google.com/search?q=uga...afari#sie=t;/m/07kbp5;6;/m/012hfxch;mt;fp;1;;


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 11, 2021)

Who plays Charleston southern then brags about their schedule. Good grief. When the sec quits scheduling fcs teams get back with me


----------



## GTMODawg (Oct 11, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Curious your thoughts of who Bama has beaten and the unranked team they lost to as well as who is the pups best win? S it auby that Penn St already beat?
> Don't get me wrong I think those 2 teams are top 10 teams I'm just not sure how good anyone's resumes are at this point?



UGAs resume this season is beyond reproach when the eye test is applied.  Dominance with a scout team walk on starting at QB and a fleet of injuries at key positions that have been present since day one.  UGA could very well drop a couple of games this season but to this point they have not had a hiccup and have been in complete control of every game played with the exception of Auburn with a lake because Kirby Smart is just that....smart...and came into the game with a conservative game plan which was based on what was going on in the game.  Had it become a shoot out or had Clem's son ever showed any sign of life on offense UGA had more than enough on the shelf to put a stop to it....it was not necessary.  UGA beat a team which would be a handful for anyone in the Big 10.  


You can't state that UGA has not played anyone based on the fact that UGA has flat out dominated everyone on the schedule.  Not without being dishonest.  UGA has passed the eye test thus far.  Anyone who is honest will admit that.  It is not out of the realm of possibility that UGA soils the linens somewhere down the line....it is UGA, after all, and no one expects it to happen more than UGA fans....but to this point in the season UGA has looked the part.


----------



## Howard Roark (Oct 11, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Slayer says speak for yourself???



Who is slayer?


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 11, 2021)

GTMODawg said:


> You can't state that UGA has not played anyone based on the fact that UGA has flat out dominated everyone on the schedule.  Not without being dishonest.  UGA has passed the eye test thus far.  Anyone who is honest will admit that.  It is not out of the realm of possibility that UGA soils the linens somewhere down the line....it is UGA, after all, and no one expects it to happen more than UGA fans....but to this point in the season UGA has looked the part.



My point wasn't how good the pups are. I was replying to the comment that tge BIG teams haven't played anybody and that Bama and the pups haven't played a great schedule up to this point either.


----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 11, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Cupcake schedule? Here,check this out. https://www.google.com/search?q=uga...afari#sie=t;/m/07kbp5;6;/m/012hfxch;mt;fp;1;;





mguthrie said:


> Who plays Charleston southern then brags about their schedule. Good grief. When the sec quits scheduling fcs teams get back with me



Typical deflection. Can't debate the topic so change it to a game that hasn't even been played yet.  Let's talk about the subject at hand which is games that HAVE been played. The "mighty" OSU stepped outside the B1G and got spanked again. The Hairless Ones did beat AU at HOME by 8 but then The Dawgs go into Jordan Hare and curb stomp em by 27.

Now, instead of trying to run down our team and conference to bring them down to the B1Gs level, tell just WHAT has the B1G done, to this point, that elevates them to our level?


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 11, 2021)

Howard Roark said:


> Who is slayer?



You must be new around here. Lol

Our very own Browning Slayer. I joke with and about him all the time. He takes it well but dishes it out as well. He's a funny little feller!!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 11, 2021)

My take on the B1G

Iowa is right at 2
Michigan #6
Ohio St. #7
Michigan St #8
Penn St # #11

Iowa is for real. Michigan could really surprise us. Does Ohio St lose to big blue this year? 
Michigan State could surprise some folks.
Penn St?? Just don’t think they are too 10 material. 

All that and $2.69 gets you a Happy Meal.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 11, 2021)

Howard Roark said:


> Who is slayer?



Howard you need to get out of the PF more.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 11, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> My take on the B1G
> 
> Iowa is right at 2
> Michigan #6
> ...


Actually Michigan isn’t all that. Iowa has a good defense. I don’t think any of them have an offense that will hang with the Buckeyes. Remember, Bamas #1 receiver was like 6 th on the depth chart at tOSU. Cj stroud is starting to hit his stride. If the buckeye defense continues to get better this is going to be an exciting few weeks in the big10.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 11, 2021)

ddgarcia said:


> Typical deflection. Can't debate the topic so change it to a game that hasn't even been played yet.  Let's talk about the subject at hand which is games that HAVE been played. The "mighty" OSU stepped outside the B1G and got spanked again. The Hairless Ones did beat AU at HOME by 8 but then The Dawgs go into Jordan Hare and curb stomp em by 27.
> 
> Now, instead of trying to run down our team and conference to bring them down to the B1Gs level, tell just WHAT has the B1G done, to this point, that elevates them to our level?


Not deflecting at all. You referred to cupcake schedules. I pointed out YOUR teams cup cake schedule. While the dawgs are playing Charleston southern and GA tech the bucks will be playing 2 teams currently ranked in the top 10. I need to go find that strength of schedule thread


----------



## Duff (Oct 11, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Actually Michigan isn’t all that. Iowa has a good defense. I don’t think any of them have an offense that will hang with the Buckeyes. Remember, Bamas #1 receiver was like 6 th on the depth chart at tOSU. Cj stroud is starting to hit his stride. If the buckeye defense continues to get better this is going to be an exciting few weeks in the big10.



I agree with most of that. I haven’t seen a ton of OSU this year but they seem to be loaded with talent, as usual. Sophomore QB is lighting it up lately. Those first 2 games may have been exactly what they needed. Expose weaknesses that need to be worked on. Pups have been doing what they are supposed to do the last month or so. So has OSU. 
I wouldn’t be surprised at all if OSU runs the table and ends up at #2or 3. Now, after that, who knows. 

I don’t get into the “so and so beat so and so by 3 and so and so beat them by 30”. The college game is so much about injuries, momentum, timing of schedule......etc. Ex: Dawgs would probably be favored by 17+ if they played Clemson this week and would probably take them to the woodshed. OSUs first 2 games would probably turn out different if played this week. 

But hey, what’s the fun in all of that^^^^?


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 11, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Not deflecting at all. You referred to cupcake schedules. I pointed out YOUR teams cup cake schedule. While the dawgs are playing Charleston southern and GA tech the bucks will be playing 2 teams currently ranked in the top 10. I need to go find that strength of schedule thread



Football is way too far removed from being transitive, don’t get too caught up
in those rankings. Dawgs have already played teams that were ranked #3  Clemson, #8 Arkansas 
Auburn hit top 20 
Rankings mean squat; just ask Bama about that I ranked A&M : A&M was top 10 once upon a time before an unranked Arkansas handed em a L


----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 11, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Not deflecting at all. You referred to cupcake schedules. I pointed out YOUR teams cup cake schedule. While the dawgs are playing Charleston southern and GA tech the bucks will be playing 2 teams currently ranked in the top 10. I need to go find that strength of schedule thread



What I said was, tell us what have these teams done TO THIS POINT to deserve those rankings? You know as well as everyone else here that if it were the SEC instead of the B1G you'd be burning those schedules down. I very clearly spelled out in two posts analysis of both the B1G and SEC Top 10 teams.

Let's see yours.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 11, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Wake Forrest and smu are 6-0 to. Maybe they should be in the top 5



In every other sport in the nation teams are ranked based on their W/L record, period. The only sport in the nation that uses the beauty pageant method is FBS college football, period.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 11, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Not deflecting at all. You referred to cupcake schedules. I pointed out YOUR teams cup cake schedule. While the dawgs are playing Charleston southern and GA tech the bucks will be playing 2 teams currently ranked in the top 10. I need to go find that strength of schedule thread


Tulsa and Akron!


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 11, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> Football is way too far removed from being transitive, don’t get too caught up
> in those rankings. Dawgs have already played teams that were ranked #3  Clemson, #8 Arkansas
> Auburn hit top 20
> Rankings mean squat; just ask Bama about that I ranked A&M : A&M was top 10 once upon a time before an unranked Arkansas handed em a L


Oh. I know. I just posted this thread to jerk on the dawgs chain. It very well could end up with 5 sec teams in the top 10 by seasons end. All in good fun


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 11, 2021)

ddgarcia said:


> What I said was, tell us what have these teams done TO THIS POINT to deserve those rankings? You know as well as everyone else here that if it were the SEC instead of the B1G you'd be burning those schedules down. I very clearly spelled out in two posts analysis of both the B1G and SEC Top 10 teams.
> 
> Let's see yours.


Iowa,Michigan and Michigan state are undefeated so far. Penn state and Ohio state lost to top 10 teams. How’s that?


----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 11, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Iowa,Michigan and Michigan state are undefeated so far. Penn state and Ohio state lost to top 10 teams. How’s that?



Playing teams like Youngstown St and Kent St. The MIGHTY Tulsa and Akron. Rutgers, Illinois, Indiana. Even your one quality OOC win, Au we woodshedded IN THEIR OWN HOUSE by 4x the points.

How many of our <B1G Top 25 have already lost to UGA and Ala? Can you say ALL OF THEM?(UK is the exception but will STILL be Top 25 after they lose to UGA this weekend) We schedule and beat a perennial CFP team and y'all lose to a PAC pretender.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 11, 2021)

Watching Guth defend the Big is like watching Bucky scream "we're back" in Knoxville...


----------



## GTMODawg (Oct 11, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Not deflecting at all. You referred to cupcake schedules. I pointed out YOUR teams cup cake schedule. While the dawgs are playing Charleston southern and GA tech the bucks will be playing 2 teams currently ranked in the top 10.* I need to go find that strength of schedule thread*



Prior to the season Ohio State's SOS was #6 while UGAs was #8.  Pretty close. Alabama's was #4,  As of this week Georgia's is #1, Bama is #2 and Ohio State's is #18.  Ohio State has a loss with the 18th toughest schedule in CFB.  As of today Ohio State's SOS places the buckeyes at #7...in the Big 10 LOL.  Yeah, Ohio State has run a gauntlet.....


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 11, 2021)

GTMODawg said:


> Prior to the season Ohio State's SOS was #6 while UGAs was #8.  Pretty close. Alabama's was #4,  As of this week Georgia's is #1, Bama is #2 and Ohio State's is #18.  Ohio State has a loss with the 18th toughest schedule in CFB.  As of today Ohio State's SOS places the buckeyes at #7...in the Big 10 LOL.  Yeah, Ohio State has run a gauntlet.....


That goes to show you SOS is a crap stat. How could tUGA have the #1 SOS. Honestly. I’m not saying tOSU isn’t at #18 but good grief, the dawgs haven’t played a TOUGHER schedule.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 11, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Iowa,Michigan and Michigan state are undefeated so far. Penn state and Ohio state lost to top 10 teams. How’s that?


Kentucky is undefeated as well. How is OSU ahead of them? Actually 4 teams ahead of them.

Ohio State has played one ranked team. And that team lost to an unranked team. And the Gators lost to Bama before losing to Kentucky.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 11, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Kentucky is undefeated as well. How is OSU ahead of them? Actually 4 teams ahead of them.
> 
> Ohio State has played one ranked team. And that team lost to an unranked team. And the Gators lost to Bama before losing to Kentucky.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 11, 2021)

mguthrie said:


>


Exactly!

But... but... Big 10 teams over the SEC, huh?

I would put Bama and UGA over any team in the Big. Opinions.. Opinions... Opinions...

Glad we're 6-0. And dominating teams.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 11, 2021)

Big10 vs SEC... Please tell me how we are not dominate over them?

SEC vs. Big Ten overall record
     ALL GAMES:  (98-67-2) 59.3% : AVERAGE SCORE: 25.0 -  - 21.8
    BOWL GAMES:  (59-33)   64.1% : AVERAGE SCORE: 27.6 -  - 22.5


----------



## elfiii (Oct 11, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> What I win??





bullgator said:


> The prize of your choice. You can choose between a free flat tire fix at Honest Marvin‘s Tire Plugs in Thermopolis, Wyoming, two strands of gently used Mardi Gras beads, or a free Covid vaccine.



Post of the Year!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 11, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Post of the Year!


@bullgator


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 11, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Big10 vs SEC... Please tell me how we are not dominate over them?




It's not UGA/Auburn domination, but...........


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 11, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Watching Guth defend the Big is like watching Bucky scream "we're back" in Knoxville...


You hush. I’ve hooked a good one and he’s fighting hard


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 11, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> You hush. I’ve hooked a good one and he’s fighting hard




Have fun....


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 11, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> You hush. I’ve hooked a good one and he’s fighting hard



Wow your on a roll today Guth. I've spit sweet tea twice today reading your replys!!!!


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 11, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Wow your on a roll today Guth. I've spit sweet tea twice today reading your replys!!!!


I kept checking last week and there wasn’t anything going on in here except dawg talk. I figured I’d liven it up a little


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 11, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> I kept checking last week and there wasn’t anything going on in here except dawg talk. I figured I’d liven it up a little


Their taking it hook line and sinker today. 
I think your over your limit so watch out for the warden.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 11, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> I think your over your limit so watch out for the warden.




I'm letting him continue..

As a non-mod...

Let the man run!!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 11, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'm letting him continue..
> 
> As a non-mod...
> 
> Let the man run!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 11, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


>


He could pull a Bama fan..


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 12, 2021)

Can't we all just get along??

Y'all all just say GO Dawgs and be happy!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 12, 2021)

Big Joke 10


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 12, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Can't we all just get along??
> 
> Y'all all just say GO Dawgs and be happy!


Go dawgs for the rackmaster


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 12, 2021)

MudDucker said:


> Big Joke 10


I'm guessing you feel much better now!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 12, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> I'm guessing you feel much better now!!!



Always feel good spreadin' reality!


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 12, 2021)

MudDucker said:


> Always feel good spreadin' reality!



Perception is reality for most people and most people spread perception so I guess your just part of the crowd!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 12, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Perception is reality for most people and most people spread perception so I guess your just part of the crowd!!!


I posted facts in post #96 that support his statement..


----------



## bullgator (Oct 12, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> I posted facts in post #96 that support his statement..


But, but, but,.......if, if, if,......then.....


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 12, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> I posted facts in post #96 that support his statement..



Facts are for losers!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 12, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Facts are for losers!!!!


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 12, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'm letting him continue..
> 
> As a non-mod...
> 
> Let the man run!!!!


Dang it. Looks like I lost him. I’m Starting to get another nibble though


----------



## elfiii (Oct 12, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Facts are for losers!!!!





Stats too.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 12, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Stats too.


Excuses too!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 16, 2021)

Down went Iowa!


----------



## James12 (Oct 16, 2021)

Same mediocre team that waxed OSU a couple years back right?


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 16, 2021)

James12 said:


> Same mediocre team that waxed OSU a couple years back right?


Yes it is. They said today that Purdue has beat more top 10 teams than any other school in history.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 16, 2021)

I told y’all that big 10 is tough?


----------



## James12 (Oct 16, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Yes it is. They said today that Purdue has beat more top 10 teams than any other school in history.



More Big 10 Top 10 teams?


----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 16, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> I told y’all that big 10 is tough?



Yeah, kinda like the ACC is tough for ACC teams


----------



## GTMODawg (Oct 19, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Yes it is. They said today that Purdue has beat more top 10 teams than any other school in history.




Not exactly a resounding ring of endorsement for the Big 10 and the strength of its teams when highly rated


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> I told y’all that big 10 is tough?


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 19, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


>


Well, it is tougher then any other conference not named the sec so there's that.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Well, it is tougher then any other conference not named the sec so there's that.


Watching this thread is like watching this..


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 19, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Watching this thread is like watching this..


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 19, 2021)

GTMODawg said:


> Not exactly a resounding ring of endorsement for the Big 10 and the strength of its teams when highly rated


Not all were big10 teams. To edit that comment. They have beat more top 10 teams as an UNRANKED team. There,now it makes it look even worse


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 19, 2021)

Almost forgot. Purdue is now in the top 25. That makes 6 bigs ranked and there is still 2 undefeated teams. That will change once the bucks play them


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> That will change once the bucks play them


Bet you thought that in the Oregon game..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Not all were big10 teams. To edit that comment. They have beat more top 10 teams as an UNRANKED team. There,now it makes it look even worse


The most recent outside of the Iowa win was against the Buckeyes in 2018.. The MIGHTY BUCS.. 

Before that, your stats get a little blurry since the others came before 1974.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 23, 2021)

Resica said:


> Yea. Candies and nuts , I know, but if Penn State's quarterback wasn't knocked out in the first half, PSU was gonna smoke them. I think they were up 17-3 or 17-10 when he got knocked out. PSU is better than Iowa.


Too bad they aren’t better than Illinois...


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 23, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Too bad they aren’t better than Illinois...


Yeah wasn't qb1 the starter for the Illinois game? ?


----------



## Resica (Oct 23, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Too bad they aren’t better than Illinois...


Too bad indeed. The way it goes sometimes! You're familiar with that.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 24, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> The most recent outside of the Iowa win was against the Buckeyes in 2018.. The MIGHTY BUCS..
> 
> Before that, your stats get a little blurry since the others came before 1974.


I did say IN HISTORY in my original post


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 24, 2021)

Id love to read through this whole thread,  but the rankings this year have been bad all year. We all know it's not where you start,  but where you finish.  We've seen this play out before,  I'm willing to bet that even if UGA finishes undefeated heading into the SECCG and they lose to Bama, they both end up in the CFP and probably the NCG playing each other a 2nd time.


----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 24, 2021)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Id love to read through this whole thread,  but the rankings this year have been all year. We all know it's not where you start,  but where you finish.  We've seen this play out before,  I'm willing to bet that even if UGA finishes undefeated heading into the SECCG and they lose to Bama, they both end up in the CFP and probably the NCG playing each other a 2nd time.


And that's how it should be when you're the two best teams in the country. If the real purpose is to "get the 4 best teams" then you can't leave either out cause they're 1 and 2.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 24, 2021)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Id love to read through this whole thread,  but the rankings this year have been all year. We all know it's not where you start,  but where you finish.  We've seen this play out before,  I'm willing to bet that even if UGA finishes undefeated heading into the SECCG and they lose to Bama, they both end up in the CFP and probably the NCG playing each other a 2nd time.


Can you name 2 better teams?

If the Dawgs win out and lose to Bama in the SECG should they not get in?

Should they not get in based on what's already happened?


----------



## elfiii (Oct 24, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Well, it is tougher then any other conference not named the sec so there's that.



Yep but it's still not saying much.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 24, 2021)

Resica said:


> Too bad indeed. The way it goes sometimes! You're familiar with that.


----------



## kingfish (Oct 25, 2021)

No matter how you look at it, the 2 best teams in the country are Bama and UGA.  I'd be willing to bet a 2 loss Bama team is still in and would jump over an undefeated Cincy or Michigan team.  The SEC is the money play regardless.  Still a bunch of football to go though.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 25, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Can you name 2 better teams?
> 
> If the Dawgs win out and lose to Bama in the SECG should they not get in?
> 
> Should they not get in based on what's already happened?



If you beat Bama in SECCG, yes yall deserve it.  But with the top 4 format of the playoff system,  yall can lose and probably stay in the top 4, but maybe the committee shakes it up and only sends Bama. I don't like 2 teams from the same conference in the playoffs.  If you don't win your conference,  you shouldn't go to the playoffs imo. Not with a top 4 system anyway. 

No teams are really great this year like in years past, but yall may be the best this year


----------



## bullgator (Oct 25, 2021)

If you send two from the same conference and they both make it to the NCG.....they deserved to be there. I wouldn’t skip over a conference champion to send a different conference team though.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 25, 2021)

bullgator said:


> If you send two from the same conference and they both make it to the NCG.....they deserved to be there. I wouldn’t skip over a conference champion to send a different conference team though.


You can't reason with a mustard thrower.....


----------



## bullgator (Oct 25, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> You can't reason with a mustard thrower.....


Please pass the mustard......


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 25, 2021)

kingfish said:


> No matter how you look at it, the 2 best teams in the country are Bama and UGA.  I'd be willing to bet a 2 loss Bama team is still in and would jump over an undefeated Cincy or Michigan team.  The SEC is the money play regardless.  Still a bunch of football to go though.


This is just homer talk. I’ve watched Bama play and they ain’t all that. A 2 loss Alabama team won’t be in the top 4. Now if they make it to the seccg with one loss and beat an undefeated Georgia team I can see both of them getting in. The tide has to get past auburn first though


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 26, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> This is just homer talk. I’ve watched Bama play and they ain’t all that. A 2 loss Alabama team won’t be in the top 4. Now if they make it to the seccg with one loss and beat an undefeated Georgia team I can see both of them getting in. The tide has to get past auburn first though



This


----------



## GTMODawg (Oct 26, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Can you name 2 better teams?
> 
> If the Dawgs win out and lose to Bama in the SECG should they not get in?
> 
> Should they not get in based on what's already happened?



Im not sure if UGA manages to get to the SECCG and then manages to beat Bama that a 2 loss Bama team would not beat everyone else in the top 10 and be the toughest team an undefeated UGA would face once again.  

Cinci is a 3-4 loss team playing in the SEC West and a 2-3 loss team in the SEC East. Oklahoma is a 2-3 loss team in either and looking like a 2 loss team in the Big 12. Oregon would lost at least 3 in the SEC.  Whoever wins the ACC would lose 3-4 in the SEC.  Ohio State is starting to look the part but there season is really just beginning and they already took a L.  If they drop another one are they better than a 2 loss Bama with one of those being to an undefeated UGA?  Lot of football left to play but a 2 loss Alabama team, if they get there and that is a huge if, is better than most 1 loss conference champions and certainly better than a group of 5 Ciinci.


----------



## GTMODawg (Oct 26, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> This is just homer talk. I’ve watched Bama play and they ain’t all that. A 2 loss Alabama team won’t be in the top 4. Now if they make it to the seccg with one loss and beat an undefeated Georgia team I can see both of them getting in. The tide has to get past auburn first though




The Iron Bowl is gonna be interesting and this is exactly the kind of season where Auburn ruins someone's season for no good reason. It is what Auburn does....anyone who has kept up with the Auburn propensity for ruining other people's seasons would not be at all surprised for them to win out, beat UGA in a rematch in Atlanta and the get whacked in a playoff game or whatever Bowl game they get in.  The best thing that could happen for everyone in CFB not named Awburn is to pull for Ole Miss to at least keep Auburn out of the SECCG because that kind of mayhem...a 2 loss SEC champion, is exactly who Auburn is and what they live for......


----------



## DannyW (Oct 28, 2021)

I think the way teams are chosen for the college NC series is inherently flawed. The four BEST teams should be chosen regardless of records, rankings and conference championships. Or past history. Or politics.

Okay, I get it. All of those things (except politics) should be a starting point in choosing the teams, but definitely NOT an ending point. If MLB selected the post season field the way that the NCAA did, the Braves would have been the 6th or 7th team ranked, and out of the playoffs based on their 88 win season. Instead they are in the world series.

Some teams take longer than others to come together.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 28, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> The tide has to get past auburn first though



The Iron Bowl is going to answer a lot of questions. I think the Barn can take them.


----------



## Resica (Oct 28, 2021)

DannyW said:


> I think the way teams are chosen for the college NC series is inherently flawed. The four BEST teams should be chosen regardless of records, rankings and conference championships. Or past history. Or politics.
> 
> Okay, I get it. All of those things (except politics) should be a starting point in choosing the teams, but definitely NOT an ending point. If MLB selected the post season field the way that the NCAA did, the Braves would have been the 6th or 7th team ranked, and out of the playoffs based on their 88 win season. Instead they are in the world series.
> 
> Some teams take longer than others to come together.


The Braves will be out of the World series soon enough.


----------



## DannyW (Oct 29, 2021)

Resica said:


> The Braves will be out of the World series soon enough.



You're probably right...


----------



## Resica (Oct 29, 2021)

DannyW said:


> You're probably right...


I hope I'm wrong Danny!!


----------

